# Best valve controller timer?



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have a 9 valve system at my house that is in need of independent control. The house came with an Orbit Easy Dial that is NOT cutting the mustard. :x

What I want from a timer is independent functionality. I want to be able to program a valve to come on at a specific time, run for a specified duration and turn off. I want to be able to program the valve for whatever day of the week and however many times per day.

Do any of you know of a timer that can do this? I have heard a lot about Racchio's but their website is super hard to figure out the programming capability. I also have heard that the Orbit B-Hyve's are good I'm just not sure it can do what I want.

Right now, if I program a valve to come on 3 times a day, I can only have one duration. So, if I program the valve to come on for 20 minutes, then the valve will come on 3 times everyday, for 20 minutes each time. As I am acclimating new sod, I want to be able to adjust times.

Thanks so much guys and gals for the help! I will try to pick up the new timer this week based on your feedback. I really appreciate it.

Sean


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I have a Rachio, and you can definitely do what you want with a Rachio. However, it's very possible a cheaper alternative would also work. With Rachio you are also paying for their 'flex daily schedule, which aims to use past weather and predicted weather, along with information about your yard, to water only whenever necessary.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

So you can independently control valves with the Rachio? Say like 5 waterings a day, all different run times for each watering, any or all days of the week? Thanks for the response!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes you can. 5 different programs with whatever zone you want with whatever duration you want per zone.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

You can do the same with a Hunter Pro-HC. What you're talking about will be a handful to program, but the unit can totally do it.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

SeanBB said:


> So you can independently control valves with the Rachio? Say like 5 waterings a day, all different run times for each watering, any or all days of the week? Thanks for the response!


Yep you can create a TON of individual fixed schedules like that.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have an Orbit b-hyve and here is the overview of what I have going on right now:


----------

